# Out of interest...



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I bet you are working early hours and late hours, just like me. Always moving? Or thinking about the goats, checking on them? 
How many other responsibilities are you juggling?
I am inviting you to this poll.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don’t see a poll on my phone what’s the options?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok never mind I went onto the site of the goat spot and looked  you’ll have to vote for me. 
I’m a parent, and kinda a caretaker of my parents lol I have my goats which is my farm business but I also help run our family ranch which is not technically mine but will be one day, but is work every single day.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I am homeschooled doing high school and I am taking 4 online college classes. Goats are what I do with the rest of my time.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Myself, I look after my father-in-law (the old goat) since he started needing 24 hour assistance. I juggle between him and the animals and have homecare to go shopping etc.
I decided this week to retire and not go back to my half time job.
Best not to have too many things on the plate.
I am happy at home.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

I use to be a stay at home mom but now I work full time as a dental assistant. I love my job because I have a great understanding boss and it’s only Monday -Thursday.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I work full time, have 4 kids, and homeschool 3 of them with my stay at home husband. Our goats are our family project/ hobby and our way to spend time together. Honestly if we didn't have our goats I feel I'd be a lot more stressed. Its so relaxing to do the farm chores and spend time with our goats.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I find it fascinitating how we all have such different lives, and what connects is is the love of goats!
Thanks for sharing your stories!
One thing about being at home all day with an old man is, you don’t talk to a lot of people (other than furry people)... I enjoy talking to you people! :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I am homeschooled doing high school and I am taking 4 online college classes. Goats are what I do with the rest of my time.


I would have loved to have goats as a 16 year old!
But I had to wait until I grew up. Now I run around with them like a kid goat!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I work a full-time job as a vet tech but I sure wish I could stay home with my animals all day!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I work part time have 3 kids I look after & run around , planning on starting up a few farm business ideas next year & we run my mom & stepdads motel about 6 months of the year while they're in AZ for the winter.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

I go to highschool. My family grows garlic and in the summer I am doing garlic and goats, along with raising/showing a few steers for my county fair. This summer will have my license and may get a job.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I work in Medical / Physical Therapy / Natural meds capacity during the week. Raise my goats, horse, & 5 dogs. Constantly doing online courses for meds. My job is 45 min drive away.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice and suggestions.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I stay at home a s homeschool our 6 kids. My husband works from home with his own business. We raise our own meat and havr the goats for milk and breeding. I love it.


----------



## Chris488 (Sep 4, 2018)

I drive school bus and that's it so I am home a whole lot more than I used to be. I have a pretty good routine for making sure everything gets done.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

I mostly take care of my 17yr old daughter, she has a lot of psychological issues and needs 24hr care, so when she gets home from her morning activities, I am with her. 
I threw out my back a couple of years ago, and it keeps relapsing, and on top of my own bipolar and anxiety disorder, I'm not really able to work at the moment. 
I am working with a team of social workers to maybe get a part time job, where I can still be home for when my daughter is home after lunch. 
They don't really understand that it wouldn't be a good idea for her to move out when she turns 18, as alot of her issues stem in hallucinations that I might die while I'm out of her sight.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Lindan said:


> I mostly take care of my 17yr old daughter, she has a lot of psychological issues and needs 24hr care, so when she gets home from her morning activities, I am with her.
> I threw out my back a couple of years ago, and it keeps relapsing, and on top of my own bipolar and anxiety disorder, I'm not really able to work at the moment.
> I am working with a team of social workers to maybe get a part time job, where I can still be home for when my daughter is home after lunch.
> They don't really understand that it wouldn't be a good idea for her to move out when she turns 18, as alot of her issues stem in hallucinations that I might die while I'm out of her sight.


Wow, you sure have full plate! I feel for you!
Anxiety is a serious thing, and a "broken back " can make me downright miserable.
I bet your goats do goat therapy for you and your daughter!
Thank you for sharing this. :bighug:


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Wow, you sure have full plate! I feel for you!
> Anxiety is a serious thing, and a "broken back " can make me downright miserable.
> I bet your goats do goat therapy for you and your daughter!
> Thank you for sharing this. :bighug:


Yeah my goats are my best therapy, I always get a smile or at least a feeling of contentment when I'm out with my girls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been a stay at home mom since June 2006! Okay, well, I do have a seasonal job as a photographer - horse racing. I photograph the spring/fall race meets at our track and some of the bigger racing events (KY Derby, Breeders' Cup). I used to work more through the year, covering horse sales for media purposes, but the focus of the website changed, so that fell through, and a lot of my other clients got out of breeding or racing for various reasons. I don't have the drive to stand in the back of the sales pavilion every day for 8+ hours, getting every horse because people never ask you in advance, it's always after the horse is sold lol.

So I stay home, take care of things around here. I had planned to get a part time job after the fall race meet. Just something to get me out of the house, and make a little $$ to pay off some random medical bills, and have $$ for goat stuff.
Then got hit with an issue with my arm, that took 2 doctors and 3 months to diagnose as Compressed Nerves in my neck. My arm is much better after doing therapy, but now it's in the middle of my back most of the time right now, and the base of my neck. So if I can over come that pain, I'm hoping to rebound for that job...but I have spring race meet starting in April tying up my weekends, and Derby 1st Saturday in May.

I don't really know where I fit in lol I try to keep up with this place, the goats, rest my back as needed, keep up with my kids - 2 of 3 are at home (oldest moved away). My son is in college, and my daughter is in middle school and very active with 4-H, is in FFA, and other activities, so I usually stay busy with her. 
This time of year I tend to help my local goat friends when they need it - birthing issues.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am glad your arm is finally better! Let’s hope you get relief with your back too!
Your kids and neighbours are very lucky to have you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

MadHouse said:


> I am glad your arm is finally better! Let's hope you get relief with your back too!
> Your kids and neighbours are very lucky to have you!


Thank You! It's been a blessing to use my arm more. No way I could have gotten through kidding season as well as I did had it not gotten better.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I work full time add 2 hours a day commute, which I also drive the commuter van. I get up at 4:30 do the milking, get ready for work come home do the milking, fix supper for the family, then help my aging mom with whatever she needs. It's better now, before my husband was always gone then I had to do all the feeding, watering, mowing and gardening as well. I think I must have been totally crazy to take all that on.

Edit to update on the one doe I was waiting on, she had 5!!! 5 kids from my best Nubian! One was a tiny runt with deformed whole back end so we put him down, the other 4 are doing great. Then an hour later my big Alpine had huge twins, so super busy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mg:


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL so does that mean I am crazy or just insomniac? Summers were hard but it sure made me happy when fall hit and canning season was over. Of course then in November when I had time to make cheese I had no milk! It is better now my husband is home, this summer he will even take over morning milking, I won't give up evening milking because that is my time with the girls who I adore. BUT I am crazy because this year we have two mini Jersey cross heifers to calve and then we will be milking them as well, butter and cheese here I come!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

lovinglife said:


> LOL so does that mean I am crazy or just insomniac? Summers were hard but it sure made me happy when fall hit and canning season was over. Of course then in November when I had time to make cheese I had no milk! It is better now my husband is home, this summer he will even take over morning milking, I won't give up evening milking because that is my time with the girls who I adore. BUT I am crazy because this year we have two mini Jersey cross heifers to calve and then we will be milking them as well, butter and cheese here I come!


That will be a LOT of milking! By hand?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

LOL no WAY! I have a small milking system. Right now I milk by hand as I only have two does fresh, one who I HOPE kids today but not looking promising..


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

lovinglife said:


> LOL no WAY! I have a small milking system. Right now I milk by hand as I only have two does fresh, one who I HOPE kids today but not looking promising..


Good luck! Hope she doesn't make tou wait too long!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, you are definitely super busy Lovinglife! Whew, I am exhausted just reading your post! 

I didn't mention in my post that my husband works 6 days a week. He works with horses, and used to work nights this time of year (foaling), and would work 7pm-6am 6-7 nights a week for years. The farm before this one, he did nightwatch and foaling working anywhere from 60-70 hours a week. It was crazy, but he loved the income it generated.
Now that he is in management, he's on days, and works 6 days/48 hours a week. It's so hard to get things done, as his day off is about the only day we can really work on anything.


----------



## KNemitzfarm (Dec 28, 2019)

I work full time as a greenhouse manager/ main worker. I used to also work for a dairy farmer, but it got to be too much working 2 jobs, raising goats, cleaning house and cooking homemade meals every day lol. My goats I breed, and raise the kids for 4H kids.


----------

